# how to delete abs on mk4?? can it be one



## vr6slc. (Jul 6, 2006)

ok im shaving my engine bay planning on deleting my abs i was thinking of using a mk3 non abs master cylinder sense there are no mk4 with out abs does any one know if this will def work or of any better ways to go about this?? just want to delete the pump and the huge harness the goes to it
thanks


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: how to delete abs on mk4?? can it be one (vr6slc.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6slc.* »_ok im shaving my engine bay planning on deleting my abs i was thinking of using a mk3 non abs master cylinder sense there are no mk4 with out abs does any one know if this will def work or of any better ways to go about this?? just want to delete the pump and the huge harness the goes to it
thanks

What are you going to do for brake lines?
Do you understand what the difference is with an non-abs MC (besides the slight MC bore size 22 vs 23.x)?


----------



## vr6slc. (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: how to delete abs on mk4?? can it be one (GTijoejoe)*

run new ones to all the brakes for the mc
what do you mean?? i don't compleatly understand what that means
(besides the slight MC bore size 22 vs 23.x)?

ty


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: how to delete abs on mk4?? can it be one (vr6slc.)*

The bore size of a MKIII MC I believe is different than your MKIV.... other than that it has 4 ports instead of 2....
I ask because I am curious to how you are going to solve your line situation, before I continued my advice.
If you use the MKIII unit you will have to run two lines to the RR.
You can use your stock MC but you will also have to run two different sizes of piping. The 2 lines going to your modulator (from the MC) are obviously larger than the 4 going to the calipers. Either way you'll have to use prop. valve(s) for the RR and tune them accordingly. There are a few different options to runing your lines.
Personally I would use your stock MC, use two larger pipes coming from the MC and T off that for the front and for the RR. I would install a prop valve in the engine bay, and run one line to the RR an T off of it to split RR R/L calipers.


----------

